# B Positive - Series Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*B Positive*, a new sitcom on CBS. Airing as part of the Thursday night lineup (Young Sheldon, Mom, etc), created by Marco Pennette, who is part of the Chuck Lorre production family.

Usual rules, don't post spoilers before the episode airs. Individual threads are always welcome, but this gives us a place to discuss it as the season progresses.

This is the only new sitcom from CBS this fall season.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked it. As with all sitcoms, it will take a couple eps for the writers & actors to gell (jell?), but both the leads are strong performers, and the chemistry seems to be there.

Thomas Middleditch (Silicon Valley) is Drew, a divorced father and therapist in need of a kidney transplant (and a social life). Annaleigh Ashford is Gina, a former acquaintance of Drew who volunteers to donate her kidney to him.

Also has Kether Donohue as Leanne, a party girl who also juggles multiple jobs. So the same character she played on *You're The Worst*.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Loved it. I thought it was a strong pilot. It's going to be one of those things to cover dark subject matter with what looks to be, on the service, a lighthearted sitcom. I didn't watch "Mom" but I think that one was also dark, but didn't do dark humor.

And I like the leads. I liked Middleditch in Silicon Valley. I like him here, too, so I guess his work is something I'm into. Annaleigh Ashford looks like she'll be great for the role. She was in one skit in a John Mulaney Netflix special, which she was great in and the only thing I've seen her in so far.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I enjoyed it, I'm gonna stick with it. But I'm gonna bring up laugh tracks again. Unless this was filmed before the pandemic, then the laughter was a laugh track. I've never understood it, I know when to laugh. I've got a sense of humor, I laugh at Tony Danza.

I'm curious how long they stretch out the time before she actually donates to him. And then once she does, where does the show go from there?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Agree on the laugh track, it was noticeable, which a LT shouldn't be. 

I thought about the timeline also, and what they do once the donation happens. But I figure they're smarter than me, and have a ten year plan in place. I try not to overthink Chuck Lorre sitcoms.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Silly premise that someone he hasn’t seen since HS is donating a kidney (instead of family), but I can get past that.
Hope they use more of Kether Donohue in future episodes. Liked her in “You’re the Worst”


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I lol'd a lot more than I thought I would.
Usually shows like this 90% of the laughs are in the preview.


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Silly premise that someone he hasn't seen since HS is donating a kidney (instead of family), but I can get past that.


Eww, a Republican kidney?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

I was surprised to see Doc (Bernie Kopell) on the bus.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

DVR_Dave said:


> I was surprised to see Doc (Bernie Kopell) on the bus.





Spoiler: Another cast member is... 



Linda Lavin from Alice. She is listed as being a cast member too.



I thought I spotted her on the bus, on the left hand side near the back.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I missed both of them. Need to go back and take a closer look.

VERY mild spoiler on how quickly they intend to get to the actual transplant...


Spoiler



Producers said they will spend most of this season setting up the transplant. Creating relationships, introducing characters, yada yada will take up most of S1. Also, Gina will move in with Drew within the first few episodes. The transplant will either come at the end of this season, or the start of S2.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Donbadabon said:


> Spoiler: Another cast member is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that she was part of the cast, but I didn't notice her in the 1st episode.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DVR_Dave said:


> I was surprised to see Doc (Bernie Kopell) on the bus.


I was just coming to post this.



DVR_Dave said:


> I saw that she was part of the cast, but I didn't notice her in the 1st episode.


I never look at cast lists, but I'm pretty sure Linda Lavin was not in this episode.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

A review says Lavin joins in episode 2. Also coming on is Briga Heelan ("Great News", "Ground Floor", "Hey, Briga Heelan is an appealing actress").


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh yay! I love Linda Lavin and had been hoping, of late, to see her in another sitcom. Her last two, both of which I watched and liked (one where she played Sean Hayes' mother and the one where the parents and son lived in the same apt complex) were short-lived.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Who else thinks we’ll see “the nurse” soon


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Who else thinks we'll see "the nurse" soon


Ha! Maybe with Abishola.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I like Briga Heelan. I thought Ground Floor was an under-rated sitcom. And while I generally love Linda Lavin, her last sitcom 9JKL, was just terrible. Terrible.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I like Briga Heelan. I thought Ground Floor was an under-rated sitcom. And while I generally love Linda Lavin, her last sitcom 9JKL, was just terrible. Terrible.


I liked it but I probably have to admit that a part of that was because I thought the tall son was so damn cute!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I liked it but I probably have to admit that a part of that was because I thought the tall son was so damn cute!


Wait, is this the confessional? Ok, I liked 2 Broke Girls anyway, but Beth Behrs sure helped.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked it a bit more than my wife, enough to set up a SP, but it was, well, average, CBS boilerplate sitcom. Not that that's a bad thing, but it was nothing unusual or special. My one problem is with the ditzy character who'd donating the kidney. She's so over the top stupid that it was actually distracting to me. I'm sure there are people like that, but I've never met one. I like Thomas Middledicth from Silicon Valley, and he's got the kind of goofy, want to do the right thing but royally screw things up character down. I'll stay in because of him mostly.

Interesting that there are now TWO sitcoms that I watch from Connecticut. Last one I remember watching was the last couple of seasons of I Love Lucy when the gang moves to CT.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I liked it a bit more than my wife, enough to set up a SP, but it was, well, average, CBS boilerplate sitcom. Not that that's a bad thing, but it was nothing unusual or special. My one problem is with the ditzy character who'd donating the kidney. She's so over the top stupid that it was actually distracting to me. I'm sure there are people like that, but I've never met one. I like Thomas Middledicth from Silicon Valley, and he's got the kind of goofy, want to do the right thing but royally screw things up character down. I'll stay in because of him mostly.
> 
> Interesting that there are now TWO sitcoms that I watch from Connecticut. Last one I remember watching was the last couple of seasons of I Love Lucy when the gang moves to CT.


Have you ever watched American housewife?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Have you ever watched American housewife?


I watch it all the time. That was the OTHER CT show I was referring to. It's just a rarity to have shows based in CT.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I watch it all the time. That was the OTHER CT show I was referring to. It's just a rarity to have shows based in CT.


Oh. I read it as you meant Lucy was the other show.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If we’re including old TV shows based in CT — SOAP


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> If we're including old TV shows based in CT - SOAP


Bewitched!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'll definitely be watching as I have personal experience with the subject matter and want to see how they handle it. But I wasn't a fan of the lead actress. She seemed to be trying too hard. Hopefully she'll get her character down better in the next few episodes.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Pretty average pilot, but I’ll stick with it a few more episodes to see if it improves.


----------



## the928guy (Sep 30, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Bewitched!


Gilmore Girls!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

'B Positive' Scores Full-Season Order at CBS | Hollywood Reporter

CBS has extended the run of its first-year comedy _B Positive_.

The network has ordered five more episodes of the Chuck Lorre-produced series, which will bring its total to 18 for the season. Given its relatively late premiere date of Nov. 5, that will be enough to carry the show through the spring.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> 'B Positive' Scores Full-Season Order at CBS | Hollywood Reporter
> 
> CBS has extended the run of its first-year comedy _B Positive_.
> 
> The network has ordered five more episodes of the Chuck Lorre-produced series, which will bring its total to 18 for the season. Given its relatively late premiere date of Nov. 5, that will be enough to carry the show through the spring.


I think the show is just OK. To me TBBT and Young Sheldon are great, but the rest of Lorre's shows I haven't gotten into. I'm still watching, and as long as they continue to play down the donor character, I'll keep watching. She was so over the top the first episode that I thought I almost stopped watching. I like Middleditch which is why I stuck with it. He plays the "nebbish" so well.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Watched the first couple eps. Wanted to like it, but Middleditch's nebbish-ism got tiring for me. Maybe too similar to his role on Silicon Valley?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

See, and I like how over-the-top Anna-Leigh Ashford has been in the role. To me, it's a Broadway energy that plays well from her. 

So we (maybe) have our answer on whether 18 episodes was going to be a full-season order for the Lorre shows; they had previously announced 18 for The Neighborhood and 13 for The Unicorn*, but never committed to a # for Sheldon's Mom Hearts Abishola.

*Assuming it'll be replaced by United States of Al, giving Lorre the whole night


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

markp99 said:


> Watched the first couple eps. Wanted to like it, but Middleditch's nebbish-ism got tiring for me. Maybe too similar to his role on Silicon Valley?


Yeah, he doesn't do much of anything for me.

Ashford - I'm not sure but I like her and, at the same time, she's annoying as hell. But I like her. She seems to be growing on me.

I'll keep watching. I also always like Sara Rue. I definitely think this show needs more strong characters than just the two leads.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Still waiting to see “the Nurse”


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I want to see way more Linda Lavin.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I want to see way more Linda Lavin.


You old people stick together. I mean, yes, I agree. She plays a fun character in this. Her last series, 9JKL, was a disaster (IMHO). The writers had her character way over the top. I don't think I lasted two eps, and I like her (and almost everyone in it).

I like Briga Heelan (Ground Floor, Great News), but she's terribly underused. Same with Kether Donahue (You're the Worst).

Annaleigh Ashford is really growing on me. I wasn't familiar with her before this, although I read she's a Tony award winning Broadway actress.

Strong ensemble in this sitcom. If it's given time to gel, as all sitcoms need, it has potential.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

astrohip said:


> You old people stick together. I mean, yes, I agree. She plays a fun character in this. Her last series, 9JKL, was a disaster (IMHO). The writers had her character way over the top. I don't think I lasted two eps, and I like her (and almost everyone in it).
> 
> I like Briga Heelan (Ground Floor, Great News), but she's terribly underused. Same with Kether Donahue (You're the Worst).
> 
> ...


Ha!  I watched 9JKL to the end. But then not only Linda Lavin but I was just loving the tall, cute guy (cannot remember actor's name). Forgot about Briga, since we only see her in the chemo room. I like her, too.

I did not know that A Ashford was a Tony winner, too. Good for her, then. She has more talent than I even knew.

I'm not sure where the show would go after the organ transplant, since it seems to be pretty much only about that. I'd like to see it broadened.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

sharkster said:


> Ha!  I watched 9JKL to the end. But then not only Linda Lavin but I was just loving the tall, cute guy (cannot remember actor's name).


David Walton (actor) - Wikipedia


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

DVR_Dave said:


> David Walton (actor) - Wikipedia


I have such a crush on him. He's a Scorpio, like me. 

Thanks


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

With “Norma” moving in, and everyone hooking up, it’s become “Friends” meets “The Odd Couple”, and the writing has become lazy.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I didn't recognize Rosa Salazar with real eyes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I didn't recognize Rosa Salazar with real eyes.


Oh, was that Battle Angel?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> With "Norma" moving in, and everyone hooking up, it's become "Friends" meets "The Odd Couple", and the writing has become lazy.


Yeah, not a fan of Norma moving in, but my guess is they wanted to utilize Linda Lavin and they couldn't figure out a better way to do it. But it feels like Gina working at the nursing home is pretty much forgotten with this. But it's obvious they are moving toward the expected Gina and Drew match sometime soon (by the end of the season?) They are using the typical RomCom / sitcom trope of each of the eventual couple falling for / dating someone else, both sides feel jealousy and eventually they reveal their true feelings. As I always say, a trope is a trope but if it's done well, they don't bother me, but if written lazily, it's just that a typical trope. Hoping for this to go well.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Drew and Gina = Ross and Rachel.
Lazy writing


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, not a fan of Norma moving in, but my guess is they wanted to utilize Linda Lavin and they couldn't figure out a better way to do it. But it feels like Gina working at the nursing home is pretty much forgotten with this.


I'm okay with it, because used well, Linda Lavin is a treasure. And the writing here supports that.

OTOH, by not returning to the nursing home, we miss seeing Bernie Kopell, which is okay. He was terrible. And no Kether Donohue, which I have mixed feelings about. I know she can be good, she was killing it in _You're The Worst_. But here she seem under-utilized, plus mis-cast.

We haven't seen Drew's ex-wife in a while either.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, a lot of changes. Almost a complete re-write of the premise of the show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I'm okay with it, because used well, Linda Lavin is a treasure. And the writing here supports that.
> 
> OTOH, by not returning to the nursing home, we miss seeing Bernie Kopell, which is okay. He was terrible. And no Kether Donohue, which I have mixed feelings about. I know she can be good, she was killing it in _You're The Worst_. But here she seem under-utilized, plus mis-cast.
> 
> We haven't seen Drew's ex-wife in a while either.


My guess is that maybe they realized that the nursing home stuff wasn't working well, except for Lavin and changed things up. I kind of liked but, but maybe they needed Betty White! But still there's really no good reason that she should be living with Drew and Gina in Drew's house except, well, it's TV and a reason doesn't matter (and it's a great opportunity to have one off zingers between her and Drew).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Yes, a lot of changes. Almost a complete re-write of the premise of the show.


Well the premise is still there, Drew is going to get a kidney from Gina, but getting there probably changed. And there's no way they could drag that plotline out for more than a season or so (I can't say I know much about Drew's medical situation and how organ transplants work, but that scenario, once a donor is identified, doesn't play out more than some months, not years, does it?). So they do need to introduce more because:



Spoiler: Spoiler for next week



It does look like Drew will be ready to get the kidney by next episode


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Yes, a lot of changes. Almost a complete re-write of the premise of the show.


The premise is still B Positive. This tweaking is typical as the writers & cast of a sitcom get a feel for their characters, and what works and doesn't. The scenes in the dialysis room were both funny & poignant, so we get more of those. The nursing home... not so much.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

With Lavin’s character talking about a cruise, they’re ready to write her off, or away for awhile.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Let’s re-cap. 
Home with main characters, check
Central meeting place, check
Restaurant scenes, check
Love interests, triangles, check
Character with money issues, check
Sassy elderly character, check.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Let's re-cap.
> Home with main characters, check
> Central meeting place, check
> Restaurant scenes, check
> ...


In other words, typical 21st Century sitcom. You forgot mixed race couple...that's now check as well.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Yeah, not a fan of Norma moving in, but my guess is they wanted to utilize Linda Lavin and they couldn't figure out a better way to do it. But it feels like Gina working at the nursing home is pretty much forgotten with this. But it's obvious they are moving toward the expected Gina and Drew match sometime soon (by the end of the season?) They are using the typical RomCom / sitcom trope of each of the eventual couple falling for / dating someone else, both sides feel jealousy and eventually they reveal their true feelings. As I always say, a trope is a trope but if it's done well, they don't bother me, but if written lazily, it's just that a typical trope. Hoping for this to go well.


I sure hope they don't try to get Drew and Gina together. That's what's been so refreshing about this show. A man and woman of eligible age can be completely platonic friends without it needing to veer into will they/won't they. Just keep them as friends and let them have separate romantic lives, which they can then dish to each other about.

Also, more Sara Rue, please!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I sure hope they don't try to get Drew and Gina together. That's what's been so refreshing about this show. A man and woman of eligible age can be completely platonic friends without it needing to veer into will they/won't they. Just keep them as friends and let them have separate romantic lives, which they can then dish to each other about.
> 
> Also, more Sara Rue, please!


I have no problem with them staying apart, but they are already hinting that they will wind up together. You see the jealousy when they date others, and even Linda Lavin's character has hinted at it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

What this show needs is the wacky neighbor (re-cast Kether Donohue)


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I hope Linda Lavin doesn't end up gone from the show. I always want to see her in a sitcom. As for semi-current stuff, I loved her in that short-lived sitcom where she played Sean Hayes' character's mother. They were great together. I'm a huge fan of both of them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I hope Linda Lavin doesn't end up gone from the show. I always want to see her in a sitcom. As for semi-current stuff, I loved her in that short-lived sitcom where she played Sean Hayes' character's mother. They were great together. I'm a huge fan of both of them.


I think we have been getting MORE Lavin, not less, so unless she wants to leave, I think she'll stay.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The disappearance of Briga Heelan's Samantha at the end of the season is just bizarre. If she's off working on another project, I can't find anything about it, and they could easily have had her tape a short segment for the well-wishes video in the finale.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

lambertman said:


> The disappearance of Briga Heelan's Samantha at the end of the season is just bizarre. If she's off working on another project, I can't find anything about it, and they could easily have had her tape a short segment for the well-wishes video in the finale.


I've seen speculation that she was not under contract and was not available when the episode was recorded. I agree she is missed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah, I hope they haven't decided to replace her character. She was criminally underused on this show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yeah, I hope they haven't decided to replace her character. She was criminally underused on this show.


Agree. One of the changes they made mid-season was involving the dialysis group more in the story. Instead of a 30 second segment, they often were integral to each week's story. And IMHO it's part of what made the show much better as it went along.

They also left the old folk's home behind, which was an anchor dragging the series down. By moving Linda Lavin in to his house, they saved the only part of that setting worth saving. I love me some Kether Donohue, but she was terribly miscast in this, so not missed. And the van driving scenes were mostly cringe inducing. Dropping all of this created more time for Team Dialysis, which paid off immensely.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

And yet, Adam Bricker hasn't changed one bit.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Of course it's a mystery what they will do next season with the dialysis group...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Since Gina is now “with” Eli, there is still a connection to the dialysis group (she will also continue to stay at Drew’s home) , and now that Julia wants to donate one of her kidneys, one guess where we’re headed if the show is renewed for S2.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Or maybe one of them backs out of the transplant at the last minute, or the transplant doesn't take. Lots of ways to keep the dialysis group involved. But they did set up the show with a premise that makes it more difficult to keep that group around. I wonder if they originally planned on the dialysis group just being very minor characters that dropped off after the transplant and the old folk's home would be more prominent and become the secondary storyline after the transplant. If so, I'm glad the writers figured out what was working and what wasn't and pivoted.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Right now, all the dialysis group actors are "Guest Stars" so they're not under contract.
If the producers want to feature them more, they'll probably want to sign them to a contract.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

…or bring in more “Guest Stars”. It’s obvious to me where they’re headed if there is a S2, they set up most of it. Only questions I have is will Drew’s girlfriend and Lavin return for a 2nd season.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't think they can do the "liver doesn't take" since they already used that plot in the first season. I get that there's a somewhat tenuous relationship now with Gina and Eli but that doesn't easily extend to the whole group and Drew isn't there constantly like he was before.

I don't think they'll want to let the group go, so it will be interesting to see how they handle it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

It extends to the group because Gina, while with Eli, will be living with Drew, also Drew looks to Eli as a friend, and I’m sure that Drew’s ex will donate her kidney to Eli, so there will be a lot of visits by all to dialysis. Not sure what will happen to Lavin, or Kether (who didn’t have much screen time in S1 anyway). Drew’s new girlfriend will most likely also be around the hospital, and pop into dialysis to say “hi”.

If they make it to S2, what can they possibly do for a 3rd?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Renewed. 'B Positive' & 'United States of Al' Renewed By CBS For Season 2 - Deadline


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I hear you but in my opinion it's just not workable. The group hanging out in dialysis like it's Central Perk? I can't see it. I know it's a comedy but it's too ridiculous even so. But, that's just my opinion so we'll have to wait and see what they do. Great that they get the chance!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

So, Gina gets a job at the dialysis clinic...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

madscientist said:


> I hear you but in my opinion it's just not workable. *The group hanging out in dialysis* like it's Central Perk? I can't see it. I know it's a comedy but it's too ridiculous even so. But, that's just my opinion so we'll have to wait and see what they do. Great that they get the chance!


I would expect it to be just pop-ins by Gina and Drew, with the same amount of screen time as in S2. There will probably be a lot more time in Drew's home with the main cast.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Glad to see this coming back. It really got better as the season went along and they dialed back Gina's character somewhat. Anyway, it's obvious to me they are setting up the typical RomCom / SitCom trope of Gina and Drew falling in love, and then Drew's "gf" comes back from Switzerland in remission and let the "love triangle" hijinx ensue. Maybe it's more like a "love square" as Eli is involved with Gina. The "I Love You's" at the end were telling to me. It felt much more than two friends saying it to me. 

As for next year. While I love Linda Lavin, her living there just feels like a plot device and there's no real reason she should live there. But I guess, much like Lorre ended up doing with Stuart becoming Howard and Bernie's live in babysitter, he will find a reason for her to stay. As for the dialysis bunch, I think Gina will wind up working there. It kind of makes sense. and she befriended the male nurse who works there, so that's where I think that will lead. And that's how they will keep that going. I get the feeling though that the transplant will work fine. I can't see them doing multiple years of him hunting for a kidney.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hmm...

CBS' 'B Positive' Makes Big Changes Ahead of Season 2 - The Hollywood Reporter
_
CBS' comedy B Positive is making some big changes for its second season.

The Chuck Lorre-produced comedy will overhaul its premise and cast for its second run, focusing on the assisted living facility where Gina (Annaleigh Ashford) works. The show has upped Linda Lavin, Gary Anthony Higgins and Darryl Stephens to series regulars after they recurred last season and added six actors as recurring players.

"Having donated a kidney and saved a man's life, Gina has learned that happiness is in the giving, not the getting," Lorre said in a statement. "She puts this principle to work by trying to improve the lives of the elderly residents of Valley Hills, the assisted living facility where she's been working. In the meantime, Drew (Thomas Middleditch) is struggling with a strange new feeling. Post-surgery, he's convinced he's in love with Gina. It's complicated."

Season one regulars Kether Donohue, Sara Rue, Izzy G. and Terrence Terrell are all set to return.

Lavin plays Norma, a sharp-tongued Valley Hills resident and mother figure to Gina. Higgins plays Jerry, Drew's friend from dialysis, and Stephens plays Gideon, Drew's former dialysis nurse who's now head of nursing at Valley Hills.

Five of the six newcomers - Hector Elizondo, Jane Seymour, Ben Vereen, Celia Weston and Jim Beaver - will play residents of Valley Hills. The sixth, Anna Maria Horsford, will recur as the facility's administrator.
_

[no mention of Briga Heelan]


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I enjoyed B+, and will certainly watch it when it returns. But the part I liked the least was the old folk's home assisted living facility scenes. And since they almost entirely stopped showing any scenes there in the last half of the season, I figured the writers/producers figured that out also.

I guess not.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

A little more news...

Gideon - formerly a dialysis nurse - will now work alongside Gina as the head of nursing at Valley Hills, the network also revealed.

CBS has announced six new recurring cast members:

* Hector Elizondo (_Last Man Standing_) will play Harry, a gruff, no-nonsense resident at Valley Hills, fighting to keep his terminally ill wife, Meredith, comfortable.

* Jane Seymour (_The Kominsky Method_) will play Bette, an aging beauty who is incapable of coming to terms with her senior status.

* Ben Vereen (_The Good Fight_) will play Peter, a brilliant, retired professor struggling with a failing memory.

* Celia Weston (_Dead Man Walking_) will play Meredith, who is dealing with her terminal illness as best as she can while trying to help her husband, Harry, move.

* Jim Beaver (_Supernatural_) will play Spencer, a former NYPD transit cop who was a 9/11 first responder. Politically and socially, he finds it difficult to behave appropriately.

* Anna Maria Horsford (_Hacks_) will play Althea Ludlum, the no-nonsense administrator of Valley Hills. She's a thorn in Gina's side, but Gina needs help running the place.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Hmm...
> 
> CBS' 'B Positive' Makes Big Changes Ahead of Season 2 - The Hollywood Reporter
> _
> ...


Ugh, this is a total re-tooling of the show. Are they hoping for a successful pivot like "Mom"? I'll keep my Season Pass for it but am not hopeful.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Not loving the description of the changes.

I also find it funny that Kether Donohue and Sara Rue were considered series regulars in S1. You could probably add all their screen time together and it would total less than 30 minutes for the whole season.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> A little more news...
> 
> Gideon - formerly a dialysis nurse - will now work alongside Gina as the head of nursing at Valley Hills, the network also revealed.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow, I may have to start watching this.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

astrohip said:


> A little more news...
> 
> Gideon - formerly a dialysis nurse - will now work alongside Gina as the head of nursing at Valley Hills, the network also revealed.
> 
> ...


These sound like really depressing characters.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Oh, wow, I may have to start watching this.


What was it about that description that made you interested in the show?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

And no mention of Bernie Kopell which is sad in real life given his advanced age. He may have aged out of his ability to work but then again I might have thought the same last year.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I enjoyed B+, and will certainly watch it when it returns. But the part I liked the least was the old folk's home assisted living facility scenes. And since they almost entirely stopped showing any scenes there in the last half of the season, I figured the writers/producers figured that out also.
> 
> I guess not.


I liked the scenes in the assisted living facility. Being 71 may have something to do with it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> What was it about that description that made you interested in the show?


Actors I've actually heard of and like.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> These sound like really depressing characters.


That doesn't mean it can't be funny. Mom was filled with characters that were alcoholics, drug addicts, adulterers, and ex cons. Marjorie was introduced as someone battling cancer and living with cats.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jamesbobo said:


> That doesn't mean it can't be funny. Mom was filled with characters that were alcoholics, drug addicts, adulterers, and ex cons. Marjorie was introduced as someone battling cancer and living with cats.


I found the idea of "Mom" depressing and never watched, although I later found out some actors i liked were on it.

Even if these characters are in assisted living, that's not necessarily depressing. "The Cool Kids" was a fun show about people trying too hard to stay young. I watched it because Vicki Lawrence was on it. I knew her from Carol Burnett's show and its spinoff where Vicki played a nasty old lady.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Good point. The description of the changes sounds like it was taken from “The Cool Kids”


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> "The Cool Kids" was a fun show about people trying too hard to stay young.


It had a great cast, and an interesting idea. But the sum was less than the parts.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> That doesn't mean it can't be funny. Mom was filled with characters that were alcoholics, drug addicts, adulterers, and ex cons. Marjorie was introduced as someone battling cancer and living with cats.


Mom hardly ever was depressing. It was about overcoming problems.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I kind of think it's really the only way they could have gone. Once Drew had his surgery, there's no use for the Dialysis group. Toward the end of the season they played up Linda Lavin's character so it was obvious she was going to get a bigger role. How else could they have done this? I think it's a natural progression. Will it be something I might continue to watch? I'm not sure. I can see this being another "Betty White" type of show with the older folks spinning a bunch of old age jokes and sassy one liners. I can see something like that getting old pretty quick.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

As Gina is now “with” Eli, who still needs a kidney, they could have had a season of that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> As Gina is now "with" Eli, who still needs a kidney, they could have had a season of that.


I think it's pretty obvious that eventually Gina will be with Drew. And I hope it's sooner rather than later, since these series tend to drag out this will they or won't they stuff forever and by the time they get there, it's anti-climactic.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Personally I hope it's later, as in "never". I don't see why every show has to have the leads romantically involved. Can't people just be good friends anymore? That would still be good TV.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that eventually Gina will be with Drew. And I hope it's sooner rather than later, since these series tend to drag out this will they or won't they stuff forever and by the time they get there, it's anti-climactic.


And now I'm leaning toward not watching this show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Personally I hope it's later, as in "never". I don't see why every show has to have the leads romantically involved. Can't people just be good friends anymore? That would still be good TV.


That's not usually how it's done, and indeed we saw it leading that way toward the end of the season. I'm OK with it if it's done right and not dragged out season after season. If they are going to get together, make it happen.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Though it dragged out, the Cheers “Sam / Diane” was pretty funny.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Though it dragged out, the Cheers "Sam / Diane" was pretty funny.


Not to me. I became a regular viewer only after Rebecca joined the cast and watched many if not all the earlier episodes later.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Though it dragged out, the Cheers "Sam / Diane" was pretty funny.


If I recall, Sam and Diane only dragged out to the end of S1 (maybe early S2). The rest of the time it was about their relationship. In Friends, Ross and Rachel happened also late in S1, though the on again off again throughout the series was really kind of annoying after awhile. In B Positive, to me, it was pretty clear, even from the beginning that these two would eventually get together, and the later episodes took the trope that each character wound up dating someone else but seemed jealous of each other's relationship, so it was clear that they were leading to them getting together. TV writers can never write an attractive male and female lead that aren't related where they don't get together. It's not in their DNA. The one possible exception was Seinfeld where Jerry and Elaine were platonic friends, though they did date previously (before the show's timeline) and hooked up once during the series itself, which got weird. And if you want to count Will and Grace, obviously the male character would not be interested in the female lead because of his sexual orientation.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> If I recall, Sam and Diane only dragged out to the end of S1 (maybe early S2). The rest of the time it was about their relationship. In Friends, Ross and Rachel happened also late in S1, though the on again off again throughout the series was really kind of annoying after awhile. In B Positive, to me, it was pretty clear, even from the beginning that these two would eventually get together, and the later episodes took the trope that each character wound up dating someone else but seemed jealous of each other's relationship, so it was clear that they were leading to them getting together. TV writers can never write an attractive male and female lead that aren't related where they don't get together. It's not in their DNA. The one possible exception was Seinfeld where Jerry and Elaine were platonic friends, though they did date previously (before the show's timeline) and hooked up once during the series itself, which got weird. And if you want to count Will and Grace, obviously the male character would not be interested in the female lead because of his sexual orientation.


Back when I watched "Smallville" people on the message boards would say they record and skip over the Lana scenes. I should try that. I only want to see the old people played by familiar actors.

I'm a big fan of rom-com, but the current situation doesn't sound appealing. I never watched this show because neither lead seemed appealing and neither actor was familiar.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

B Positive returns next week, Oct 14. And Drew's girlfriend Adriana had some plastic surgery...










Rosa Salazar, who previously recurred as Adriana during Season 1 of _B Positive_, is not returning for Season 2 of the CBS sitcom, TVLine has confirmed. As revealed in newly released photos from the Thursday, Oct. 21 episode, CBS Diversity Showcase alumnus Michelle Ortiz will take over the role of Drew's significant other


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I liked that actress quite a bit, so with nothing from the new actress to go by, that’s a shame.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, Alita Battle Angel definitely has bigger eyes but the new MadTV actress looks like she has more of a comedy background that would suit Chuck Lorre's traditional humor.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just want to see the old people. I can't stand the blonde.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I guess they decided to shake things up.

I'm sure half the people watching are going, "No, they don't hand you a check for $48,000,000". You know which half you're in.

They dropped Briga Heelan.

Please don't drag out the secret love crush.



HarleyRandom said:


> I can't stand the blonde.


You mean the lead?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

The person who left her the money, was that the character played by Bernie Koppel?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

astrohip said:


> Please don't drag out the secret love crush.


I think the "Will they/Won't they" will be with the show for at least this season.

Also guess that the money will be spent on buying the old-age home.

and finally, I guess that I'll drop the 1pass soon


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> The person who left her the money, was that the character played by Bernie Koppel?


Yes.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jamesbobo said:


> The person who left her the money, was that the character played by Bernie Koppel?


Oh, now I'm glad I saved it. I skipped over everything except the scenes in the old people's home and wasn't especially impressed by Just seeing Linda Lavin. She's turned into a cranky old woman and I'd rather see her with Mel, Flo, Vera, Henry and Tommy.

I still have a one pass. I'll go back and watch Bernie Kopell now that I know it was him.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

jamesbobo said:


> The person who left her the money, was that the character played by Bernie Koppel?


I didn't even see him in the credits.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Because he wasn’t in the show. His character died off screen.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that eventually Gina will be with Drew. And I hope it's sooner rather than later, since these series tend to drag out this will they or won't they stuff forever and by the time they get there, it's anti-climactic.





Steveknj said:


> If I recall, Sam and Diane only dragged out to the end of S1 (maybe early S2). The rest of the time it was about their relationship. In Friends, Ross and Rachel happened also late in S1, though the on again off again throughout the series was really kind of annoying after awhile. In B Positive, to me, it was pretty clear, even from the beginning that these two would eventually get together, and the later episodes took the trope that each character wound up dating someone else but seemed jealous of each other's relationship, so it was clear that they were leading to them getting together. TV writers can never write an attractive male and female lead that aren't related where they don't get together. It's not in their DNA. The one possible exception was Seinfeld where Jerry and Elaine were platonic friends, though they did date previously (before the show's timeline) and hooked up once during the series itself, which got weird. And if you want to count Will and Grace, obviously the male character would not be interested in the female lead because of his sexual orientation.





astrohip said:


> Please don't drag out the secret love crush.
> 
> You mean the lead?


Called it. It was very obvious to me that they would lead the show there. I'm guessing that first Drew's GF will come back, and he's going to drag that out a few episodes being "not sure". Then Gina will fall for Drew while he's still dating the GF. Something dramatic will happen and they will wind up together. If there's a 3rd season, they will break up a few times, but eventually wind up together.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My guess is that the “Will-They-Or-Won’t-They” will be the season finale “Cliffhanger”. 


…..but my 1Pass might not make it to the season’s end.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Because he wasn't in the show. His character died off screen.


Oh, so he was in it back when I wasn't watching. So if I get a chance I can use the Lana strategy, which is what I'm doing now.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought this week was the weakest B+ yet. There's hardly anything fun in watching Drew's nervous antics over Gina & Adriana. It's like watching a twitch act. Hopefully, the writers quickly get a feel for what they want out of this season, because so far it's all over the place. The characters that are the most fun to watch are getting the least air time. Other than Gina (Annaleigh Ashford), who owns this show.

So they brought in a new actor to play Adriana, and she's in one episode! Unless they get back together, she's one and done.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I thought this week was the weakest B+ yet. There's hardly anything fun in watching Drew's nervous antics over Gina & Adriana. It's like watching a twitch act. Hopefully, the writers quickly get a feel for what they want out of this season, because so far it's all over the place. The characters that are the most fun to watch are getting the least air time. Other than Gina (Annaleigh Ashford), who owns this show.
> 
> So they brought in a new actor to play Adriana, and she's in one episode! Unless they get back together, she's one and done.


They needed to close the story. I guess there were other ways to make that happen (I guess they could have killed her off from cancer). But of course they had to clear both the Drew and Gina story lines so they can get together and they mostly did that this week. Now it's clear sailing to the inevitable (from the very first episode IMO), get together. The more original idea would have kept them friends, but the obvious idea was that they'd eventually get together.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> I think the "Will they/Won't they" will be with the show for at least this season.
> 
> Also guess that the money will be spent on buying the old-age home.
> 
> and finally, I guess that I'll drop the 1pass soon


1 out of 3 (and soon 2 out of 3)
Drew was a real dick to his friend and his girlfriend.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Finally... out with the blood and guts, in with a new title sequence.

B Positive's Annaleigh Ashford Sings and Dances in New Gina-Centric Opening Title Sequence - Watch Video


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Great news. I always hated that opening sequence. It just didn't seem to fit with the show at all.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

This one isn’t disgusting at least.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

But it’s the song that I hate


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> But it's the song that I hate


Ah, sing along and be positive.

I always skip theme songs anyway.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow. Ben Vereen. Jane Seymour. Jim Beaver. And more. They're really upping their game (and giving a job to a bunch of older actors :up.

A total reboot of a show in its second season.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Hector Elizondo. Being a frequent nursing home visitor over the last 15 years until recently I like the change in camera's point of view, even if a lot of it is unrealistic. They had to go through season one with their high profile cast and show runner to get to this point where a major network is accepting of a sitcom set inside a nursing home.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

My wife loved the old theme and opening, so she's not happy right now. 

I, however, am delighted.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I like the new opening theme too. I read this thread before I watched the episode, so I actually watched the opening instead of skipping past it.

I have to say, the show is upping its guest-star-power.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

After I read about the opening, I knew to skip that. I was right.

I watched all of Harry's scenes and I liked him. I fast-forwarded through everything else.

Jane Seymour was a big disappointment. That woman was nothing like her.

Ben Vereen has promise, but I didn't like him at first.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I watch this show with volume as low as possibe, and then turn on C.C.
The laugh track is unbearable on this show

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Jane Seymour was a big disappointment. That woman was nothing like her.


I'm pretty sure she's an actor. It doesn't really matter what she's like, she's playing a character.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've always enjoyed Gina (Annaleigh Ashford) much more than Drew. Gina is a star, she lights up the screen. Drew is a nervous twitch, and I'm usually cringing most of the time he's onscreen. The only reason it worked for me was because he was dying. I'd be okay if they dropped him, or gave him an occasional appearance (which sadly I know they won't). Really, now that he has his kidney, that part of the show is done. Let's move on.

Chuck Lorre had a few comments on B Positive Chapter 2:

Where Does B Positive's Big Revamp Leave Thomas Middleditch's Drew? Grade the CBS Comedy's Soft Reboot

Lorre also reveals that the next several episodes will focus on fleshing out the rest of the newbies - which, in addition to Harry and Meredith, include Peter (_How I Met Your Mother_'s Ben Vereen), a former professor struggling with a failing memory; Spencer (_The Ranch_'s Jim Beaver), a retired NYPD transit cop who was a 9/11 first responder; and Bette (_The Kominsky Method_'s Jane Seymour), an aging beauty who is incapable of coming to terms with her senior status. After that, the series will establish where returning characters like Drew's ex-wife Julia (Sara Rue), and dialysis patients Jerry (David Anthony Higgins) and Eli (Terrence Terrell), fit into the new world order.

"We're really turning this ship around - or, as I like to say, fixing a helicopter while it's flying," Lorre says of the series' soft reboot. "It's going to require more than three episodes to really dig into all of these relationships and characters. With the invention of an entire new ensemble surrounding Annaleigh's character in the assisted living facility, that had to be the focus of Episode 3 and the next several episodes, to give the audience a chance to meet and hopefully care for these people. I'm a big believer that if you don't care for characters in a comedy, it's not funny."


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> I'm pretty sure she's an actor. It doesn't really matter what she's like, she's playing a character.


It does when I've liked the other characters she has played and I was hoping for something similar.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just remembered. The place is called Valley Hills. That's actually the name of a shopping mall where I used to go a lot.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Hector Elizondo didn't have much time off since the Last Man Standing finale.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

The "soft reboot" was really an obvious event seeing as the 1st season was built around man-on-dialysis/kidney-transplant. All those characters weren't needed after the surgery and this let them bring over the ones that worked. I could see Eli coming into the nursing home as a physical therapist. The nebbish guy becoming recurring as the home's accountant. And of course Drew is set to be on the on site mental health doctor.

I'm thrilled as I really like the general idea of older comic actors getting work. You don't just forget how to act or be funny, but Hollywood is famous for dropping anyone older then 40. And now here they are, all the people we've seen before, back to show us their funny again.

And the shift in main lead was pretty much predicted by my wife. She had seen the premiere episode before me, and introduced it saying, "I don't care much for the male lead, but the female is great. I wish the show was about her instead."


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I'm surprised Garrett Morris isn't at the home.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

It's funny that his relationship with his teenage daughter was once an ongoing plot, but now they decided to shift towards old people instead.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think we're still getting a feel for B Positive 2.0. As are the writers. Will we see Drew's ex? How about the dialysis patients, like Jerry and Eli? I know Briga is gone. For that matter, how much will we see Drew? I'd be happy if he became a lesser character, unless they decide to change his personality (which drives me nuts, and not in a good way).

And assuming the shift to Valley Hills puts it and the seniors as the main story, how will ratings react? Which ultimately is all that matters.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I hope and assume he is gone, and we all pray no more shirtless scenes for him.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

If they were planning on writing Drew out, they wouldn’t have put him in the new opening sequence.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm not thrilled with the new direction. I thought the assisted living facility scenes were the worst part of S1 and I felt like the producers agreed when they moved Linda Lavin out of there and basically abandoned the rest of the characters in that storyline.

Having said that, I'm not sure what the correct option was for S2, given that the whole premise of S1 had been fulfilled and there wasn't really any further reason for Drew and Gina to spend time together anymore.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Linda Lavin moved out? But she's back.

I'm only watching (some of) the assisted living scenes, so that strategy worked for me.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I liked it better the first time when it was 'Penny and Leonard'. 

This time, not so much.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not thrilled with the new direction. I thought the assisted living facility scenes were the worst part of S1 and I felt like the producers agreed when they moved Linda Lavin out of there and basically abandoned the rest of the characters in that storyline.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not sure what the correct option was for S2, given that the whole premise of S1 had been fulfilled and there wasn't really any further reason for Drew and Gina to spend time together anymore.


Came to post this. While I don't really want to watch a show about old people vs. Gen Xers, I don't know where they could have gone with this. Once they did the transplant and then the obvious romance between Drew and Gina, what else could they have done? I don't think they could have done a series around the dialysis group. The only other possibility would have been to do the series around Drew's practice. But really, as we saw last week, it's easy to role his practice into the assisted living scenario. But, to me, 20 minutes of tired crotchety old people jokes is going to get, well, old pretty quickly. I'm in for now, but we'll see where it goes.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Hank said:


> I liked it better the first time when it was 'Penny and Leonard'.
> 
> This time, not so much.


 At least Molly is likable and funny now.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> The only other possibility would have been to do the series around Drew's practice.


I liked it the first time when it was "Bob Newhart".


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> But, to me, 20 minutes of tired crotchety old people jokes is going to get, well, old pretty quickly. I'm in for now, but we'll see where it goes.


I like the idea. I miss "The Cool Kids". Leslie Jordan is in "Call Me Kat" but he didn't do anything for me there.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Fox tried a sitcom focused on a retirement center called The Cool Kids 2-3 years ago but cancelled it after one season.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That was set in a 'retirement community' that was pitched to Fox as 'high school for seniors'. This show is set in an 'assisted living facility' with nursing aides. They're still glossing over the heavy stuff but acknowledging it and Chuck Lorre has been known in some sitcoms (especially Mom) of going heavy when wanting to create some soap opera drama.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Having a cast member there with his wife with stage 4 cancer is “heavy stuff”


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Of course they have to to keep the show's title relevant, and they'll milk that for all the drama they can get out of it. But to work for me the show also needs to have a lot of good upbeat comedy along the way in the process of slowly killing off cast members. It might not be the most realistic but I think they have a cast that could pull that off.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Having a cast member there with his wife with stage 4 cancer is "heavy stuff"


But they've got a great actor to deal with it.

Afghanistan is heavy stuff on "United States of Al".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Lorre deals with heavy stuff all the time. We all remember Mike and Molly. Cheap joke. But one I can make. Heh heh.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Finally... out with the blood and guts, in with a new title sequence.
> 
> B Positive's Annaleigh Ashford Sings and Dances in New Gina-Centric Opening Title Sequence - Watch Video





DevdogAZ said:


> Great news. I always hated that opening sequence. It just didn't seem to fit with the show at all.


I was surprised that CBS was willing to air the original title sequence.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

JYoung said:


> I was surprised that CBS was willing to air the original title sequence.


Not quite. This, according to YouTube, was the original, and bloodier, opening. 
B Positive Opening Credits (#CBS) - YouTube

PS. I liked the season one credits. Disappointed that they're gone.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Annaleigh Ashford and her old bud Billy Porter are listed as the guests tonight on The Late Show with Stephen Colbert.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I had to fast-forward through anything with Jane Seymour. I can't even stand to look at her.

So Gina is the boss which means she can show off her belly button at work.

I watched everything with Harry or his wife. I found the guy with him at the game, who seems to have been the male lead from last season, to be annoying, though I will admit in the past some characters speaking the very same lines would have been funny. I just enjoyed watching Harry be annoyed. And I was pleased Linda Lavin's character got the wife out of bed. Harry just has to accept it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I had to fast-forward through anything with Jane Seymour. I can't even stand to look at her.
> 
> So Gina is the boss which means she can show off her belly button at work.
> 
> I watched everything with Harry or his wife. I found the guy with him at the game, who seems to have been the male lead from last season, to be annoying, though I will admit in the past some characters speaking the very same lines would have been funny. I just enjoyed watching Harry be annoyed. And I was pleased Linda Lavin's character got the wife out of bed. Harry just has to accept it.


Jane Seymour back in the day was one of the most strikingly beautiful and elegant women of her time. She's still really beautiful, but I don't like her character. One of the problems with a show like this is that they pretty much typecast each type of "old codger". You have the doting husband, you have the dying woman who acts as if nothing is happening. You have the old guy who's kind of a ******* and says the kinds of things that only old people can get away with, because it's "cute" when an old person says it. And so forth. Unfortunately, these types of shows always go in that direction. And it's been done many times before. Not sure how you can change it up. I guess I'm just disappointed in the turn the show has taken. Like I said, i couldn't see another way it could have gone, but it just feels very "been there, done that". The original premise was kind of new, but obviously you couldn't take it more than a season without it seeming unrealistic.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

When you guys were talking about Jane Seymour last week, I thought it must have been another Jane Seymour I'd never heard of. Then I took a closer look and was amazed that it was really her. No way I would have ever realized it if nobody had pointed it out.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm another one who didn't know that was Jane Seymour. She looks very different from what I've seen her from on TV and movies. I even ran into her once when I worked in the same building where Sirius XM had a radio studio and I presume she was there for an interview. I literally almost bumped into her as she was getting out of the elevator with someone who I guess was her assistant.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> Jane Seymour back in the day was one of the most strikingly beautiful and elegant women of her time. She's still really beautiful, but I don't like her character.


Or would be if she looked like herself.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Or would be if she looked like herself.


I bet she looks more like herself than you think


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> When you guys were talking about Jane Seymour last week, I thought it must have been another Jane Seymour I'd never heard of. Then I took a closer look and was amazed that it was really her. No way I would have ever realized it if nobody had pointed it out.


Agreed. I never would have recognized that she is the same woman from Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Agreed. I never would have recognized that she is the same woman from Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman.


It's been a long time.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

She was in her early 40s when Dr Quinn started (and late 40s when it ended). She's 70 now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I knew it was her immediately. She has very striking an noticeable eyes.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I got through the episode in nine minutes. 

Knowing they were watching a Bond movie I watched for Jane to tell the obvious joke but she never did. She was a Bond girl, and yet she only mentioned two others. Also, Jane was much easier to tolerate with blue hair.

Don't really care why the dentist ended up being a patient but I could tell sort of what was happening as I fast-forwarded.

I felt bad for Ben Vereen.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought Jane looked a lot more like herself this week.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah, the dentist in the old-folks home is a huge stretch. I’m sure collectively we could come up with a better plot to keep him in the show.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Hank said:


> Yeah, the dentist in the old-folks home is a huge stretch. I'm sure collectively we could come up with a better plot to keep him in the show.


Hmmm, let me think. I'm 71 and a lot can go wrong with teeth and gums. A gum infection a couple of years ago caused the removal of two teeth and a tooth implant for one of them. Old caps fall off, decay is found underneath and needs to be removed making it necessary to get a new cap. An Implant is over $4,000, a cap $1,400. Medicare doesn't have dental. Dental plans will, at best, pay only half the cost of major work. So, I can imagine a lot of seniors with oral problems who can't afford a dentist. Oh, I have a friend who is a dentist. Maybe I can convince him to do some charity work. Yes, there's an idea.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

It's a lot better now than last season, especially the ones near the end. I assume the charity angle will be used after he gets his meds sorted out, just a way for the residents and him to get acquainted.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Now that I know that’s Jane Seymour, I wanted her to suggest they watch “Live and Let Die” as the Bond movie they watch.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

S02.E06: "A Dishwasher, a Fire and a Remote Control"

Thumbs up: they've given Annaleigh a second verse in the (new) new opening!
Thumbs down: This episode was terrible.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought this was the weakest episode yet, of this new season and reboot. Why...

Too much Drew. Almost every bit of screen time with him is cringey. He's so effing whiney. And he brings nothing, NOTHING, to the new reboot. I like Jerry, for example, so bringing him into the home was okay. Can't stand Drew, so working him into the plot is dragging it down.

I wonder if Chuck Lorre sees this, and is willing to do something about it. Otherwise, I fear this show is done. It's already tough enough to get eyeballs, with a sitcom focused on older characters. Add in a character that's excruciating to watch... death knell.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My Guess, Drew will sell his home before securing a new location and Gina will have an empty room in the Assisted Living Facility to offer to him.

If I’m right, I’m out.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

He is going to “find himself” by helping the old people.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Before seeing this weeks ep, I was already thinking they would have him and his daughter move to Montana or somewhere, writing him out of show. Now looks to me will have him travel around to find himself, and we will just have to have a brief phone call update from him.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> He is going to "find himself" by helping the old people.


I expected that to be what would happen to allow them to incorporate him into the new storylines, but that doesn't really explain why he'd be selling his house.

I wouldn't be upset if they're planning on writing him out. That's much better than trying to force a romance between him and Gina.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The house may not sell. Or it does and he winds up living with Gina like she did him. 

The house being on the market doesn’t mean he can’t wind up as the shrink for the Elderly. Just shows how much he desires change.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I guess the title of 12/2 ep answers the he will he be traveling question A Camper, a compass, a cannoli


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

stellie93 said:


> I thought Jane looked a lot more like herself this week.


I actually like the wig or hairstyle from this week's episode.

Still, I got through the episode in less than seven minutes. I think it was less because Harry and his wife didn't do much and that's pretty much all I saw, and when I looked at the clock it was before I deleted a bunch of newscasts and other show I didn't need.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Too much Drew. Almost every bit of screen time with him is cringey.


I don't know who Drew is but I feel this way about the man who I believe is a military veteran. He starts talking and I hit fast-forward even if Harry is in the room.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Drew is the guy from Silicon Valley.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Was there a new one?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Yes. CBS's Thursday night comedies were all new. Young Sheldon, B Positive, United States of Al and Ghosts.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HarleyRandom said:


> Was there a new one?


There was. And it was a bad one!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> There was. And it was a bad one!


Oh, so no change from normal.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m close to deleting my 1Pass. I’ll give it one more shot. Not sure why they don’t use more of Kether Donough (she was good in You’re the Worst)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought it was pretty good. On the Drew front, maybe he's (almost) gone. If he really sets out "On The Road", we'll see far less of him. Hopefully.

And I don't know, maybe I'm just sappy for old people, but I liked all the interactions. The only cringey part was that dress.

"Cannoli?"
"Sure. Could I get a coffee too?"

I think the problem is they have no focus right now. They're clearly not sure what to do with Gabby or Gideon, they continue to make token appearances. Drew's family is gone, as is Eli. And Drew is this wild card, the co-lead of the show, who has no place on the show. They need to find what their core is, what they want the spirit of the show to be.

It's somewhat surprising a Chuck Lorre show is this lost. I enjoy it for the humor, but there doesn't appear to be any game plan that we can see, which makes it tough to keep an audience.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

I started watching because of the kidney tie in. I have stage 3 kidney failure and am on a transplant list. I wasn't sure how they would be able to get more than one season and when Drew received the kidney I had no idea where they would go. Don't really like where it's headed and probably won't keep it on my season pass much longer if it doesn't get a good story moving along.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I just watch Harry and his wife. I'll watch Hector Elizondo so anything, even if it is unpleasant in a sense. It's hard to watch his wife give up but somehow I can deal with whatever she does.

I have no idea what happens as I fast-forward but I don't care.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Ben Vereen's character got all the good lines this week.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked the Canolli gag, of him making friends with all the people in the nursing home. Other than that, the show it becoming what I feared, a show about cranky seniors and that is already gotten old. The charm of the original premise was straightlaced Drew getting a kidney from flighty Gina, the party girl into drinking and drugs and casual sex. That's all gone now. Gina is much more of the straight person as she's the foil for "old people" jokes now. I don't think they have any idea what to do with Drew, and not sure what Middleditch's contract situation is, but it's clear he has no real use for this series any longer, hence they will send him on his "van life" adventure until they figure it out. At that point, I'll probably be gone. I loved Silicon Valley and his work there and I even liked his first season character here, but now, they pivoted the show to a completely different one. I'll give it a couple more, but I'm close to deleting this.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Will Cannoli become a dog that senses death?
Meet Oscar, the Cat that Predicts Death and Provides Comfort


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

So sad about Harry's wife. But it is good she got taken to the hospital.

Forgot to mention last week that Cannoli hears Charlie Brown's teacher.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Pete Holmes Comedy How We Roll to Follow Ghosts on CBS Thursdays - Where Does That Leave B Positive?

I'll be interesting to see what happens with B Positive. I'm not a huge fan of the retool, so if it goes it goes. I like Pete Holmes, maybe that will be better?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I think _I'll_ be dropping B+ before March.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

More like B Negative based on the commercials I fast-forwarded through. I did not want this to happen.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> More like B Negative based on the commercials I fast-forwarded through. I did not want this to happen.


We knew this was coming, and they handled it well. I actually thought this was a decent episode, even though we had more than 6 seconds of Drew.

I was ready to write this show off, but last night bought some more time. Having said that... ratings aren't good. CBS's lowest rated sitcom.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Good possibility that soon cbs won’t B Positive about this show.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

astrohip said:


> We knew this was coming, and they handled it well. I actually thought this was a decent episode, even though we had more than 6 seconds of Drew.
> 
> I was ready to write this show off, but last night bought some more time. Having said that... ratings aren't good. CBS's lowest rated sitcom.


 I wasn't going to watch figured would be depressing, was actually pretty good ep. They may have found way to temper Drew using Harry as antidote.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I actually ended up fast-forwarding through most of it, but it was so late I'm going to watch the memorial service tonight.

I'll watch Hector Eiizondo do anything, apparently.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

So in next season going to be C-Minus?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

While I don't care for Drew, if Harry and his road trip is the focus, I think it'll be good.

I actually didn't watch that much of what was left, as it turned out. Gina crying and whatever she might have said has no interest for me.

I did like what Harry said.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I almost thought that was Hector Elizondo on "Jeopardy" but it was Phil Collins. Wow, he got old.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> I think _I'll_ be dropping B+ before March.


Well, made it halfway through the last episode, but … l’m out.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I watched the Harry scenes and enjoyed them except for the fact I can't stand Drew.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked the Drew and Harry scenes, it's the rest of the show I can do without. It's morphed into exactly what I expected, a show about snarky seniors making a bunch of tired "old people" jokes. Been done over and over and never better than The Golden Girls. The only thing that differentiates the show is Drew, and even with that, we've got the "will they or won't they" trope between Drew and Gina, and I wonder if they will just keep that going until they see if the show has another season or not.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I was pleased Harry and Drew were back this week. Not Drew so much.

I drove my parents' old car, which had been my grandparents' before that. I remember every time someone looked under the hood, which was often, they would comment on the new water pump. I don't remember it being installed or how much, but I do remember the comments.

I never learned how to fix anything. My father sort of knew how to fix things but he wasn't someone who would refuse to call a professional. It's not like we had a lot of money, but this is what we did.

And like Drew I never learned how to fix things. I was too clumsy and had a hard time learning to do anything that involved tools. Amazingly, with computers and DVRs, I've gotten better at it but still rely on professionals for most things. At least I have a good car now. 

And I'm not sure how I felt about Harry putting drew in that position. The results were good, though.

I skipped over the rest of the episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This is interesting. A newspaper column said a man's furnace went out. Because of snow, the repairman couldn't come, but he had enough information to walk the man through the repair.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I was pleased Harry and Drew were back this week. Not Drew so much.
> 
> I drove my parents' old car, which had been my grandparents' before that. I remember every time someone looked under the hood, which was often, they would comment on the new water pump. I don't remember it being installed or how much, but I do remember the comments.
> 
> ...


I learned to fix some things, but far from handy. I can open up a PC and usually figure out what's wrong, but things like plumbing or electrical? I'm lost. And I have no idea about anything in my car. I can tell you some of the parts but have no idea about anything other than adding oil (not changing it) or windshield wiper fluid. And I'm fine with that.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I could do anything with my old (junked a long time ago) ‘70 Chevelle (including rebuilding the engine). Still can do a lot with my ’04 Jeep (water pump, etc), but not as easy as the old cars.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like Harry's road trip with drew continues. Although a lot of shows have been showing us what already happened.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I noticed there are two new episodes being aired tonight. I wonder if that's a bad sign that they're trying to burn through episodes quickly, or if it's just due to the Olympics coming up and they're not going to try and compete during those two weeks.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Usually a bad sign.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, the road trip is over.

I didn't think the Tetons looked so great. My grandparents had a photo of the Tetons on their wall, or at least I think that's what they were. The current owners of the house said it wasn't those mountains but later realized there was a repeating pattern.

The others were so glad to see Harry back and ignored drew. Sounds about right.

And now Harry has a new room.

I have one more episode to go, but it was quite late.

Harry and Drew reminded me of Mike Baxter and Ryan in a way, except Ryan had confidence that Drew lacks. Mike Baxter, for those who don't know, was the marketing director of a Bass Pro Shops type chain of stores started by Harry's character on the sitcom "Last Man Standing". Harry's character on that show was quite wealthy but didn't seem smart enough to be a business tycoon.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw the other episode, or rather just the parts with Harry. That was a nice conversation he had with Gina about how his career became more important than his family. Ed on "Last Man Standing" was a very different character. He had three failed marriages and was married to his business partner's mother-in-law. Whether that was the result of his commitment to his career over his marriage I'm not sure. 

I noticed the dentist went home and felt lonely so he came back. I had a similar experience (not that I was close to people, but it was just hard to do everything myself and not be able to get out and do things) but I was determined to make it on my own and didn't even visit the nursing home again for more than two years.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Boy, I hope I can purge the Drew character out of my head when Silicon Valley returns.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hank said:


> Boy, I hope I can purge the Drew character out of my head when Silicon Valley returns.


That's not going to be a problem. "Silicon Valley" had a very satisfying series finale a couple of years ago.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> That's not going to be a problem. "Silicon Valley" had a very satisfying series final a couple of years ago.


I’m pretty sure I saw a new season advertised coming soon.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hank said:


> I’m pretty sure I saw a new season advertised coming soon.


I'm pretty sure you have been a victim of click-bait. The show is as dead as the Norwegian Blue.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Silicon Valley was a great show. Been awhile, and I forgot how it ended. I’ll rewatch the finale on HBO Max


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> I'm pretty sure you have been a victim of click-bait. The show is as dead as the Norwegian Blue.


There have also been lots of news headlines about when and whether SILICON VALLEY workers will be RETURNING to their offices anytime soon so it's possible if Hank just skimmed, he may have misunderstood.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

No, it was a series card on the HBO channel on ATV on a list with several other “new season coming soon” series. It was misleading.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hank said:


> No, it was a series card on the HBO channel on ATV on a list with several other “new season coming soon” series. It was misleading.


I find the same type of thing happening on other streamers when they bring on popular old shows. I always laugh.

The thing about Drew is I don't remember that character originally written to be so totally wimpy. I get that they are trying to play him off the outgoing Gina, but they have really made him the stereotypical wimp. And Gina who used to be so flighty is now a stern boss in the matter of a few months? This show is really losing me. It's not even close to what it was. It's like it's a completely different show with them bringing in a couple of characters from the original, who are mostly different from their original concept.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree their characters aren't recognizable from the first episodes. But they did go to great lengths to explain that it was their time together before the transplant and the transplant itself that transformed both their lives. Then there's that enormous inheritance... that'll change someone significantly as well.

I also agree it's a completely different show from season 1. I'm still in for now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> I agree their characters aren't recognizable from the first episodes. But they did go to great lengths to explain that it was their time together before the transplant and the transplant itself that transformed both their lives. Then there's that enormous inheritance... that'll change someone significantly as well.
> 
> I also agree it's a completely different show from season 1. I'm still in for now.


So a life saving surgery makes you a more depressing sniveling wimp? I know he got the nerve to go out and travel in his van, but the character doesn't seem even close to what he was before, with a complete lack of confidence. Heck, isn't he supposed to be a therapist? He needs one himself!! 

Anyway, as I've been saying, the show took the turn I expected it to be, which is a show about a nursing home with snarky old people filled with one liners. Been there, done that.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> So a life saving surgery makes you a more depressing sniveling wimp? I know he got the nerve to go out and travel in his van, but the character doesn't seem even close to what he was before, with a complete lack of confidence. Heck, isn't he supposed to be a therapist? He needs one himself!!


You didn't think he was a depressing sniveling wimp in S1? Or maybe you thought he was less so than this season? I'm not sure about any of that.

I definitely did not see him as confident in any way last season. I saw him as rigid and inflexible which made him reluctant to go out of his comfort zone, which is very different from having confidence. I certainly can't think of any hijinks from last season that he wouldn't be involved with this season based on how he's changed.

To be clear, I don't think Drew has gotten any more interesting this season. I just don't think he's gotten less interesting, and certainly don't think the changes his character is showing are as out there as you and perhaps others do.

Whatever the case, I liked the dialysis group from last year and would have preferred to see those story lines continue. But it is what it is.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mlsnyc said:


> You didn't think he was a depressing sniveling wimp in S1? Or maybe you thought he was less so than this season? I'm not sure about any of that.
> 
> I definitely did not see him as confident in any way last season. I saw him as rigid and inflexible which made him reluctant to go out of his comfort zone, which is very different from having confidence. I certainly can't think of any hijinks from last season that he wouldn't be involved with this season based on how he's changed.
> 
> ...


I think last year he was confident, in that he was comfortable in his own skin, where today he isn't. So he comes off as much more neurotic than last year. Obviously last year he was dying so that changes anyone's perspective, but you'd think if he got past that, AND (in TV stereotypical trope), he got the body part of a very confident, outgoing person, he'd become that.

I agree, I wish they would have stuck with the dialysis folks, but not sure how they would have done that. Have Drew and Gina work there? I guess when you consider this made sense, but I don't like it as it's just become another sitcom with nothing really interesting about it any more.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Steveknj said:


> I agree, I wish they would have stuck with the dialysis folks, but not sure how they would have done that. Have Drew and Gina work there? I guess when you consider this made sense, but I don't like it as it's just become another sitcom with nothing really interesting about it any more.


Yup, Drew didn't need treatment anymore so going to the dialysis center would've felt contrived. But it would have been more interesting to me if the group kept interacting somehow.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If they were going to have Gina inherit a bunch of money and buy the setting for S2, why not just have her buy a dialysis center. And then Drew, feeling a form of survivor's guilt for "getting out" while the rest of his dialysis friends still have kidney problems, offers to provide free therapy services to dialysis patients. So that's how he and Gina remain connected to the dialysis group. 

In all of these changes this season, have we found out what's the arrangement between Drew and his ex-wife regarding their daughter? She used to spend some time at Drew's house, and now he doesn't have a house and often isn't even in the state. How is that working with his daughter? (Plus, I want to see more Sara Rue!)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> If they were going to have Gina inherit a bunch of money and buy the setting for S2, why not just have her buy a dialysis center. And then Drew, feeling a form of survivor's guilt for "getting out" while the rest of his dialysis friends still have kidney problems, offers to provide free therapy services to dialysis patients. So that's how he and Gina remain connected to the dialysis group.
> 
> In all of these changes this season, have we found out what's the arrangement between Drew and his ex-wife regarding their daughter? She used to spend some time at Drew's house, and now he doesn't have a house and often isn't even in the state. How is that working with his daughter? (Plus, I want to see more Sara Rue!)


My guess is that the show must have had strong demos for over 50. They saw that Linda Lavin's character was pretty popular, and they said, why not go in that direction? So they brought in other "veteran" actors that are well known. Hector Elizando, Jane Seymour, Ben Vereen and so forth. That draws in all the people who are familiar with them. But, I think it kind of backfired as ratings have been bad. If they went with dialysis, I think it's harder to have stories about them and keep it interesting. I also wondered what happpened to his ex and daughter. I guess in order to bring in the other actors they had to cut cast somewhere.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

S2 is more of a spin-off than a second season.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

mlsnyc said:


> I definitely did not see him as confident in any way last season. I saw him as rigid and inflexible which made him reluctant to go out of his comfort zone, which is very different from having confidence


Sounds like me.

You would think I'd like characters like myself, but I don't care for George Costanza or Cliff Clavin. And then there's Sheldon Cooper, who has appeared in two versions.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Gina's change can be attributed being off the drugs and alcohol.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

H2ZX said:


> Gina's change can be attributed being off the drugs and alcohol.


For now. That's an easy trope to fall back on, so it's just a matter of time. But her transformation from flighty party girl to serious business person seems to have happened overnight. It's like she flipped a switch. In real life I'd think that most people in her situation would have hired a business manager to run things, but I guess it being her new passion has her hands on. But it just seems really out of character for her to suddenly care about timecards and such.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, in real life, they’d have more than 5 people running the place.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

And fewer happy residents


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Not likely I will spend time watching Linda Lavin's character with her sister. That is her sister, right?

To watch the Harry scenes might have taken until nearly midnight, so it will be a few days.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Norma's sister seems like a miserable person. If she's going to be a regular now, that makes this show significantly less appealing. The way she bullied Gina into being her servant isn't funny, so hopefully Gina will quickly learn how to stand up to this woman.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It’s basically the same character she played on Mike and Molly.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> It’s basically the same character she played on Mike and Molly.


Without Jim. 😞


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I really don’t need to see old people gettin’ it on, either.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Some scheduling changes for the next two weeks, as CBS determines whether to order season 3:

March 3: B+ at 8:30, Ghosts at 9, USofAl at 9:30
March 10: B+ season finale at 9, Ghosts rerun 9:30

After March Madness, How We Roll takes over for B+.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Some scheduling changes for the next two weeks, as CBS determines whether to order season 3:
> 
> March 3: B+ at 8:30, Ghosts at 9, USofAl at 9:30
> March 10: B+ season finale at 9, Ghosts rerun 9:30
> ...


Ratings for B+ are in the dump. It's a shame, I still like the show. But if CBS has any sitcom pilots they like, I fear B+ is gone. USofAl isn't doing much better. The other two Thur night sitcoms are doing well, and already renewed.

It's stunning how far viewership has fallen on CBS. Just a couple years ago, a show like Blue Bloods was drawing 10 million+ viewers. The demo sucked (hey, it's CBS), but the raw viewers were there. Now Blue Bloods is averaging just six million viewers, with a demo just .01 better than B+ (.45 vs .44). And .03 less than USofAl (.48).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Not that I disagree with your overall point but I wouldn't pick Blue Bloods as representative of all CBS dramas though.
It's always been on the Friday night graveyard.
(And yes, I know that the CBS audience tends not to go out on Friday night.)


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Finally... out with the blood and guts, in with a new title sequence.
> 
> B Positive's Annaleigh Ashford Sings and Dances in New Gina-Centric Opening Title Sequence - Watch Video


I finally watched it. Great music!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> But it’s the song that I hate


I liked it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Norma's sister seems like a miserable person. If she's going to be a regular now, that makes this show significantly less appealing. The way she bullied Gina into being her servant isn't funny, so hopefully Gina will quickly learn how to stand up to this woman.


I think the one thing that was missing was a snarky mean old lady <insert sarcasm here>. We are still watching but I really don't get why. And really either put Drew and Gina together or just forget it. They are really dragging up the will they won't they scenario. Now he's going to Alaska? Where does he run to next when he get rejected, Europe? Japan? It's been played out. Maybe they are keeping him out of sight until they figure out if there's another season. Then they can "plan it out" If there's not, I expect Drew to show up for the finale and they get together. And they finally got to the point where Gina has no clue how to handle the place, which makes no sense that it took so long, considering the issue they had with the food and some other things early on. And she comes up with the plan that is smart out of the blue to bring back the manager from the corporate home?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Q: I'd always thought Jane Seymour was a redhead, but in her first film, "Live and Let Die," she is a brunette. Which is her real color? | TV Tabloid (tvpassport.com) 

No mention of her current role and her wild hair?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I wonder how many of the people who watched last season will enjoy this?

WuMo by Wulff & Morgenthaler for March 08, 2022 - GoComics


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Maybe they are keeping him out of sight until they figure out if there's another season. Then they can "plan it out" If there's not, I expect Drew to show up for the finale and they get together.


Considering that the season, if not series finale is Thursday there is no "figuring it out". Pickup or cancelation will not affect the storyline at this point. And since it only got a 16 episode order, I'm guessing its done.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Considering that the season, if not series finale is Thursday there is no "figuring it out". Pickup or cancelation will not affect the storyline at this point. And since it only got a 16 episode order, I'm guessing its done.


I didn't realize when I typed that, that this is the last episode of the season and perhaps series. So it will be interesting to see what they do here then.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

So this was the season/series finale? Wow. Not surprising. I'm sure it's dead, Jim. 
She should have sold the place and then gone off to do something else with Drew.
Could have opened up a whole new story line. Like maybe go launder money in the Ozarks.  
But now she's going to be driven out of business, no money, no Drew. I don't need to see a show about that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, she got all that inheritance money. I never got the sense that her purchase of Valley Hills was anywhere close to using up all that money. So she would be driven out of business but wouldn't be left with no money. 

The ending with her deciding she wanted to be with Drew and then not being able to find him was ridiculous. All she had to do was call him on the phone and he'd turn right around and be back in minutes. That's a stupid and unimaginative cliffhanger to end the season (and probably the series) on.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, she got all that inheritance money. I never got the sense that her purchase of Valley Hills was anywhere close to using up all that money.


I had the sense that buying Valley hills did in fact use up all of her inheritance.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

The dentist disappeared.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeah, didn't like the ending, though I suppose it was to be expected. I do imagine she ran out to find Drew gone was for "show" and I'm sure the next scene (if there will ever be one) will show her calling Drew as @DevdogAZ suggested. I think they could have done a "Cheers" in the next season where the corporate overlords buy the home, then ask Gina to stay on as manager and then do the things TV corporate overlords do. That would be very trope, but makes sense. But I suspect there won't be another season and that's how it will end, on a cliffhanger.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Finally saw it. Or rather, the scenes with Harry.

Looking back, I might have enjoyed the scenes with Ben Vereen but I've deleted those.

If Harry didn't come back next season neither would I. I saw enough to know only some of the cast will still be there if some go to the different place.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Drew and Gina appeared in a commercial for CBS golf coverage. I doubt CBS would do that with characters on a cancelled show.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

Is officially cancelled.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It's a shame, Had an interesting cast, and some decent story lines. But it was all over the place... old people stories, young people, kidneys, Drew on the road, people dying, yada yada. Probably hard for an audience to grow when it's so inconsistent in theme.

This was my introduction to Annaleigh Ashford. I will watch anything she ever does, from now on. I won't go out of my way to watch Thomas Middleditch, his character was twitchy, irritating, unfun (new word just for him). But they had a cast problem, Kether Donohue was there, then not, Gideon came and went, we lost the dialysis gang, which we spent a season getting to know. I realize they made a 180 on the story, but it probably doomed them. And while I enjoyed the "older folks", that's partially because I knew them so well from the past, whereas young viewers are like "WTF?".

I was watching "All That Jazz" a few weeks ago, one of my favorite movies. I'm a big Bob Fosse/Gwen Verdon fan, and I love Roy Scheider's version of him. I had forgotten (hadn't watched it in decades) that the ending features Ben Vereen doing a_ Bye Bye Love_ takeoff. He steals the movie in the last fifteen minutes.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

CBS <> Young viewers, like WTF? 😁😁


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> It's a shame, Had an interesting cast, and some decent story lines. But it was all over the place... old people stories, young people, kidneys, Drew on the road, people dying, yada yada. Probably hard for an audience to grow when it's so inconsistent in theme.
> 
> This was my introduction to Annaleigh Ashford. I will watch anything she ever does, from now on. I won't go out of my way to watch Thomas Middleditch, his character was twitchy, irritating, unfun (new word just for him). But they had a cast problem, Kether Donohue was there, then not, Gideon came and went, we lost the dialysis gang, which we spent a season getting to know. I realize they made a 180 on the story, but it probably doomed them. And while I enjoyed the "older folks", that's partially because I knew them so well from the past, whereas young viewers are like "WTF?".
> 
> I was watching "All That Jazz" a few weeks ago, one of my favorite movies. I'm a big Bob Fosse/Gwen Verdon fan, and I love Roy Scheider's version of him. I had forgotten (hadn't watched it in decades) that the ending features Ben Vereen doing a_ Bye Bye Love_ takeoff. He steals the movie in the last fifteen minutes.





Tony_T said:


> CBS <> Young viewers, like WTF? 😁😁


Yeah, this show wasn't exactly aimed at younger viewers. Even the dialysis storyline was aimed more at older viewers (though younger viewers might have tuned in to watch Middleditch who they might have known from Silicon Valley). The first season was pretty good, but the second season was a whole season of the "old folks say snarky things" trope that gets...uhem....old quick. I agree Annaleigh was fun to watch, but not enough to save the show. Again leave it to CBS to squander good talent like Middledich, Ashford, and even Pete Holmes in How We Roll. Proof that not every show produced by someone successful, is automatically a hit.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

They never really used Kether Donohue. Too bad, she was very good in FX’s “You’re the Worst”. Aya Cash is another (unrelated to this show) good actress(or) that is underutilized (currently in the awful Fox show Welcome to Flatch)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Aya Cash is another (unrelated to this show) good actress(or) that is underutilized (currently in the awful Fox show Welcome to Flatch)


I almost feel bad for her. She went from a cutting edge, sharp as a razor dramedy, that was as good as it gets, to... Flatch.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

…and she probably got paid very, very well to do it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

She’s not a lead, so probably not.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> She’s not a lead, so probably not.


I'm not sure what classifies as a "lead" but she's one of only 2-3 actors on that show whose name I recognize. I think she's 3rd or 4th billed.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Do you recognize the cousins? I don’t. They’re the lead actors


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

What I think would of been a good way to go for the show is stick with the dialysis group, but for the 2nd second start following 1 of the other patients in the group. They did Drew the first season, then next season they go with someone in the group and go with them and so on each season if it lasted. They still would have the dialiysis group interactions as well as a new story arch from that charecter. yes Drew be gone but thast a good thing, but Gina being gone would suck.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Do you recognize the cousins? I don’t. They’re the lead actors


I have no idea what you mean with the cousins. I've never seen the show.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

There was speculation about what would happen in a new season. This was obviously written before a recent announcement.



https://greensboro.com/entertainment/television-q-a-will-american-rust-return/article_b6672da6-d149-11ec-ad7b-637e29f18db8.html


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

A local newspaper has a TV section and in that TV section, this is still identified as a show about a man getting a kidney transplant. Why is it even listed under "Best bets" when it's all reruns and not coming back?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> A local newspaper has a TV section and in that TV section, this is still identified as a show about a man getting a kidney transplant. Why is it even listed under "Best bets" when it's all reruns and not coming back?


Because much of the rest of the content that is currently available is _that_ bad?

Just thinkin' there isn't much other reason this would be the case.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Probably more likely that the TV editor at that paper is lazy and instead of updating things or reviewing new content, s/he simply saw this show was airing this week, took the description from when the show first started, and plugged it in.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> Probably more likely that the TV editor at that paper is lazy and instead of updating things or reviewing new content, s/he simply saw this show was airing this week, took the description from when the show first started, and plugged it in.


I don't know how these things work, but a lot of papers use information from this one company. The articles come from TV Media and I may have posted links to some of these. Quotes from the late-night talk shows are shown on the web site that has many of those stories. As for Best Bets, it's different in every newspaper but I assume there's a list to choose from. For some shows there is a general description and for others they have a summary of the specific episode. I know of one medical show that had decided not to do COVID stories after dealing with it for a few weeks and it was described as dealing with COVID long after it wasn't.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Now I can't remember what it was for, but I saw Jane Seymour looking normal and still beautiful in a commercial.


----------



## H2ZX (May 19, 2021)

I saw her in some kind of skin cream or something ad, wondered if it was filmed recently.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

What I saw was on again and it was something related to the card game Solitaire. I haven't seen it since and I forgot to post about it when I still remembered more details.


----------

